# Frank Viola: Organic Church Movement



## LadyFlynt

Can anyone tell me about this. His book Pagan Christianity came up in a discussion.

-----Added 12/17/2008 at 05:58:12 EST-----

No one?


----------



## yeutter

An open theist house church in Okemos Michigan sponsored a conference with Viola a couple of years ago. His critique of the Church is essentially anabaptist. He does not seem to make distinction between gender roles in positions of service and leadership in the Church. I could not pin him down on what he believes about original sin. Witness Lee and Watchman Nee are influential in his thought.


----------



## LadyFlynt

Ah, so one of those. No creed, but his own...and he'll never reveal that, simply run you around in circles, eh? Yeah, I've run into a few of those.


----------



## toddpedlar

I always thought of Frank Viola as an excellent pitcher for the Twins and other teams through the 80's and 90's... and so whenever I hear his name with this goof-ball house-church stuff, I am envisioning the retired pitcher speaking out of ignorance. Instead, it's just a 'regular guy' speaking out of HIS ignorance.


----------



## Barnpreacher

toddpedlar said:


> I always thought of Frank Viola as an excellent pitcher for the Twins and other teams through the 80's and 90's... and so whenever I hear his name with this goof-ball house-church stuff, I am envisioning the retired pitcher speaking out of ignorance. Instead, it's just a 'regular guy' speaking out of HIS ignorance.



Todd, 

That's funny because I was thinking the same thing. Great pitcher. Nasty stuff.


----------



## nicnap

toddpedlar said:


> I always thought of Frank Viola as an excellent pitcher for the Twins and other teams through the 80's and 90's... and so whenever I hear his name with this goof-ball house-church stuff, I am envisioning the retired pitcher speaking out of ignorance. Instead, it's just a 'regular guy' speaking out of HIS ignorance.



 &


----------



## Pilgrim's Progeny

*I have a real life friend, not reformed, that just interviewed Viola here . He is an adjunct at SEBTS. Alan's new direction and following of Viola, among other things, make me scratch my head and think. He is a dear friend, one who came to the aid of my family several times. We don't see eye to eye on these things, but that is not what true friendship is about.*


----------



## Ivan

toddpedlar said:


> I always thought of Frank Viola as an excellent pitcher for the Twins and other teams through the 80's and 90's... and so whenever I hear his name with this goof-ball house-church stuff, I am envisioning the retired pitcher speaking out of ignorance. Instead, it's just a 'regular guy' speaking out of HIS ignorance.



That's who I thought it was about too. I can tell we have true baseball fans here!


----------



## LadyFlynt

That's why I came here to ask...because googling the guy only brought up his website and a baseball dude.


----------

